# Five rules for men to follow for a happy life..........Funny



## stellar07 (Jul 29, 2010)

1. It's important to have a woman, who helps at home, who cooks from time to time, cleans up and has a job.
2. It's important to have a woman, who can make you laugh.
3. It's important to have a woman, who you can trust and who doesn't lie to you.
4. It's important to have a woman, who likes to be with you.
5. It's most important that these four women do not know each other


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jul 29, 2010)

Rofl....that last ones funny. 
 Although, something forgotten in that-- "Its important a man gets fed, and laid on a daily basis" LOL...I'm sure that's "essential" for a man. 

But  meh,
I'm not a guy--what do I know. Haha.


----------

